# Terribly Tempting



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a view from my deck that I shoot from. Do you see what I see?

It is so tempting, wanting to ring it just once! Of course this will have to be one of those targets that I never get to satisfy myself with tagging it just once. You know, the shot well placed to ricochet in the right direction. If only.......

No Camera Zoom









Camera Zoomed


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

such an awesome shooting setup! if i had that there'd be more steel than leaves.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Ah so tempting!

I take it that your neighbor does not play 70's disco at volume?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Dude, is that a double-decker outhouse by the side of the road? I would be shooting at that when it was occupied. Hah!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Ring that thing! I'd take the shot. I'll bet you hit can it in two shots. Maybe the first!
Use an ice ball or a gobstopper etc...


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That "Future" Shot ( c'mon,you know you'll try it one day!) reminds me of one of our NY shoots. After we finished shooting one day,Peresh was still not done,so he said," hey let's try to take out one of my driveway marker lamps". The 4" diameter lamp was a good 75 yards away from where we were. It took Peresh 3 shots and he nailed it. Unbelievable shot and dead center too. You know you are slingshot and -target crazy when you start shooting at your own property. Ring the bell Ray! Flatband


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

@ Dayhiker- Not an outdoor out house, and electrical box. That would be funny to have a video of someone's face as they sit on the pot as they hear a steel ball hit the outside of the potty walls.

@ Cap'n- Ice ball or gumball........temping me even more!!!

@ Gary and other inciters to take the shot. The bell is my neighbors and on the edge of his driveway. Rats!!!

My shooting range is the exact opposite direction of the bell.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Offer to mow the neighbors lawn,marry their ugly daughter- do something to get permission to ring that bell!!!!!!! It must be rung! Flatband


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Offer to mow the neighbors lawn,marry their ugly daughter- do something to get permission to ring that bell!!!!!!! It must be rung! Flatband


That is so funny!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

You have profound willpower.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Ha! You think that's tempting? My neighbor has a pigeon roost.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

So, did ya ring it yet??? C'mon do it. Wait until the neighbor leaves & go for it.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

... just one, just one hit, just one ring to satisfy the craving . . . do it man, DO EET ! ! ! you know you want to, we all know you want to . the only choice should be - which slingshot .


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Dude, you have to do it, do it once and capture it on video... Then it will last a life time...

Do it, my OCD is begging you to.... I mean how can a lover of slingshots resist?

Do it

LGD

DO IT!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The results of childhood actions I knew could go right or go wrong and the aftermath of when they went wrong is holding sway on me to resist.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Forget the Bell, I was looking for forks in the tree!







-- Tex


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Ring the bell. I could not resist.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

I for one would resist temptation since _intentionally_ attempting to ring your neighbors bell would be less than polite, and urging someone to disrespect their neighbor's bell for no small reason would be wrong.
So I say, with regret, you should not _intentionally_ attempt to do so.

However there appears to be a lone red leaf on your property with nothing behind it slightly to the right in the photo that I might not be able to resist, who can resist a lone red leaf? Unfortunately even though my shooting has improved greatly, thanks in no small part to the outstanding SuperSure pouches on all my slingshots, I still occasionally throw a winger to the right now and again







accidents happen ya know.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

LittleBear said:


> I for one would resist temptation since _intentionally_ attempting to ring your neighbors bell would be less than polite, and urging someone to disrespect their neighbor's bell for no small reason would be wrong.
> So I say, with regret, you should not _intentionally_ attempt to do so.
> 
> However there appears to be a lone red leaf on your property with nothing behind it slightly to the right in the photo that I might not be able to resist, who can resist a lone red leaf? Unfortunately even though my shooting has improved greatly, thanks in no small part to the outstanding SuperSure pouches on all my slingshots, I still occasionally throw a winger to the right now and again
> ...


I concede in order to concur. I would be hot if someone rang my bell, and worse if they missed and hit something else. Golden Rule. Do unto others...
Sorry, Ray. I was a speed bump there for a minute.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

That is indeed a terribly tempting target, but I agree that it's just not worth angering a neighbor, and possibly incurring fines and a visit from the fuzz.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

With my misfortune, the ricochet would zing to the right, break the glass on the storm door and the ball come to rest on the porch right on the mat in front of the door.







Of course it is a well known fact that everyone in your neighborhood is an avid slingshot enthusiast and the finger can be pointed in many directions.







Then again you may be the only person in the neighborhood with a well known fetish for slingshots and then, well you know. Dream about it but let it be. Maybe you could claim it was a drive by shooting and you were in the deer woods all day.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I understand where you are coming from, Ray.

LGD

Do it.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Go for it! You're a better man than I if you can resist the temptation!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Rayshot said:


> Here is a view from my deck that I shoot from. Do you see what I see?
> 
> It is so tempting, wanting to ring it just once! Of course this will have to be one of those targets that I never get to satisfy myself with tagging it just once. You know, the shot well placed to ricochet in the right direction. If only.......
> View attachment 27696


Where I grew up in the Alabama deep country, every farmer had a bell to use in case of fire or other emergency to call in the neighbors. I got more than one whippin' for giving in to temptation and ringing the bell.

Love your predicament! lol...


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Ring that thing! I'd take the shot. I'll bet you hit can it in two shots. Maybe the first!
> Use an ice ball or a gobstopper etc...


Don't use a Gobstopper! They are everlasting, Cap! You're gonna get him in trouble...

Ring that sucka when no one is home! Video! Video! Video!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

The squirrels will eat the evidence. Slowly. Like the Sarlacc Pit.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> The squirrels will eat the evidence. Slowly. Like the Sarlacc Pit.


That thing burped! Lucas is such a HACK!


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

C'mon, what are you? Chicken? (My attempt at grammar school level intimidation)


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Incomudro said:


> C'mon, what are you? Chicken? (My attempt at grammar school level intimidation)


yeah ! u chicken !? I double dog dare ya !


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

you should take the shot otherwise you will be old and sat in an arm chair and thinking about the fun that you used to have with a slingshot and then you will remember that bell and regret that you didnt take the shot.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

The tempter is indeed alive and well...


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

This is what I look at everytime I step out of my bedroom:










A rooster-shaped weathervane ... so far I have been able to control myself, but ...


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

ROTFLOL... (Rolling on the floor laughing out loud)


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

mopper said:


> This is what I look at everytime I step out of my bedroom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, that is one that begs to shot at. But we stay strong in our self control.


----------

